# Trip start point, pick up point or when you slide the start trip bar?



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

This may not make a lot of sense to some but has to do with access to military bases. See post in Hampton Roads (city list) for full details.

Does anyone know how the app determines the start point? If I "forget" to start trip until I have gone a mile or so, and then "remember", does the app start the trip from the rider entered pick up point or from where I slide the start trip bar?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

The trip officially starts when you slide the button.

However, if you make a legitimate mistake, you can report it to Uber/Lyft and they will adjust it for you. If the adjusted pickup location matches the original request pinged to you, you shouldn't have any trouble getting the adjustment.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

Just curious, how do you go a mile or so without starting the trip? How do you even know where you are going?


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Without regurgitating an entire thread here (see reference in 1st post) this is in reference to picking up a rider on a military base but not being able to "work for profit" while on base property. since most bases have a limited number of entry/exit points asking the rider where we are going will normally dictate your route off the base. Trying to find a way around military rules of questionable value without making even less money than we already do.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

cdbern said:


> Just curious, how do you go a mile or so without starting the trip? How do you even know where you are going?


When I first started, I got a repeat customer several times, so I always knew where he was going. One of the times, I verbally confirmed "headed to work again?" and forgot to start the trip. But I knew where to drive anyway.

It happens.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

If you start a trip a good ways away from the pin, the app will am you of you forgot to start the trip and would you like to recalculate from the pin.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> If you start a trip a good ways away from the pin, the app will am you of you forgot to start the trip and would you like to recalculate from the pin.


Thank you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

On my first day doing uber, I forgot to start trip. I hit nav and it showed the pickup location. I said sorry pax you accidently out pickup as drop off so I inputted drop off manually. This was like my 5th ride so ease up!

When I got to drop off and want to slide it still showed pickup green slide. I slid start then slid end trip and the app asked "did you forget to star your trip?" to which I clicked yes and it did some calculation and made the trip normal from pickup location to drop off.

Didn't have to contact uber to correct it, it self corrected.

First and only time I've done that


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

I get the reason for not starting the trip due to military base rules, but how does the military know when you are starting the trip? My rule is the car does not start moving until the trip is started. I know one mile isn't a huge payout, but with UBER cutting rates all the time every penny earned counts. If you are driving with a passenger in the car the trip should be started before you begin driving. While not getting paid the one mile or so to get out of the base, you are also not covered by UBER's insurance policy because you have not started the trip. What if you get into an accident on the base? Just my two cents.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

And to add to my previous reply, you should be verifying pax name and destination per UBER's rules when you signed up. Again without starting the trip how will you verify the destination? Thinking you are leaving yourself open to more problems than you need.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

both good points. The only way the military would know when I start the trip is my word. I will not lie (I am an UBER driver but I currently do not have a trip and while I may be picking someone up on base I will not be starting the trip until after I exit the base, so please let me get on the base to pick up someone.....)just to get on base. That said, you have convinced me it is not worth the risk of not being covered by insurance. If I can't get on base I will call rider and tell them I am canceling the ride and the need to hoof it out to the gate and call for another ride once they get there.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> On my first day doing uber, I forgot to start trip. I hit nav and it showed the pickup location. I said sorry pax you accidently out pickup as drop off so I inputted drop off manually. This was like my 5th ride so ease up!
> 
> When I got to drop off and want to slide it still showed pickup green slide. I slid start then slid end trip and the app asked "did you forget to star your trip?" to which I clicked yes and it did some calculation and made the trip normal from pickup location to drop off.
> 
> ...


I had a driver do this to me once, picked my wife and I up at the airport and kept saying I entered the address wrong, when I tried pointing out that I didn't think he started the trip he got all crazy on me and told me that he did and I needed to give him the address. At this point we were already a few miles away from the airport (and if u know Denver our airport is 26 miles away from civilization lol) I gave him the address and he put it in manually and then proceeded to argue with me about it and trying to tell me how to use the rider app. I humored him and then at the end of the trip I watched him exit his nav go into uber driver app and then realize he was wrong lol

This was after Uber did upfront pricing so I paid the $42, hoping the moron got paid for his time. That was the only time as a pax i didn't tip


----------

